# Elmer's Fancy by jtrout13 - VIDEO added!



## jtrout13 (Jun 15, 2011)

I just finished my fourth engine, Elmer's fancy. Without a lot of talk, I departed from his design in several ways. I made the column of the engine wider and 'beefier', and added a pressed-in bearing for the pivot shaft up top. My piston is made of drill rod (2 pieces pressed together) instead of the threaded brass style mentioned in the plans. Also, I modified the valving so that the intake and exhaust ports exit out the sides of the column, instead of one in the back and one on the side as per the plans. Add a custom flywheel (bimetallic at that), and a 'fancy' nut/retainer to hold the spring of course.

Excuse the dust and drops of oil on her in the pictures, she just got her first run.

Piston:






View showing the bearing up top:





And three of the finished engine:













UPDATE 7-1-2011, here is the video!

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Pvxce5pIyLo" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed>


----------



## ShedBoy (Jun 15, 2011)

That does look fancy. Superb finish you have there. Well done
Brock


----------



## lazylathe (Jun 15, 2011)

A very well done engine!!!
Love the two tone metal flywheel!!!!

How about a video of her running????

Andrew


----------



## prof65 (Jun 17, 2011)

Beautiful engine, I really like your changes to the original plans.

Roberto


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 17, 2011)

Very nicely done and so well finished too. All your little personal touches show it off well!!! I too would love to see it running.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## Herbiev (Jun 17, 2011)

And me too


----------



## arnoldb (Jun 17, 2011)

woohoo1 Came out Beautiful John :bow: :bow: - Well done indeed ! th_wav

 stickpoke Video ? ;D

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## jtrout13 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks  Special thanks go to ArnoldB for his help on this project. Right now I have to run it using a basketball needle, which requires both hands (one to work the trigger on the needle, and the other to hold the engine against it). However, clear tubing is on its way, and a video will come as soon as that arrives...


----------



## Groomengineering (Jun 17, 2011)

Very nice, and fittingly fancy! ;D Great job! Thm:

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## jtrout13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Okay guys, video has been added. Check the first post to see it.


----------



## b.lindsey (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice video ...thank for adding it.

Bill


----------



## GailInNM (Jul 1, 2011)

A very fine Fancy. Thm: Thm:
Gail in NM


----------



## gbritnell (Jul 2, 2011)

An a very classy wobbler it is. The detail and finish is exceptional. 
Nice job trout.
gbritnell


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 3, 2011)

:bow: :bow: Looks great running as well John ;D - Thank you for the video.

And thanks for the honourable mention; Just happy to help out.

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## willburrrr2003 (Jul 3, 2011)

Bravo, and well done! Your little engine came out great!!! Thanks for the vid to, love to see them running nice like that 

Regards,

   Will R.


----------

